# Replace control board in CNC



## jonkovach (Sep 23, 2020)

I have a 25 year old AXYZ 6000 series machine. Two of them, in fact.

I have been tossing around the idea of buying new machines for a long time now, but it seems that I can just replaced many of the parts on them and keep them running with no problems. New blowers, rails, boards, motors, etc... all this can be done, and I can replace with top-of-the-line parts for much less than a new, comparable router system.

The one snafu is this (attached).

I am told, by AXYZ, that once this goes in my machine... I'm done.

Is this something that someone out there can repair... replace... rebuild? Put in a totally new one to run the steppers, and so on, but I might have to use different CNC software (currently using VCarve)...?

Looking for any help at all. 
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## AutomatedIngenuities (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello Jon,

Your thoughts of a utilizing a new controller is definitely achievable. Quite a few companies out there replace controllers with modern ones, or you can go along the road of replacing the controller yourself.

Modern DIY controllers these days that don't break the bank include; Mach 4, Centroid, Linux CNC & MASSO CNC.

I cannot vouch for all of them but I am impressed with Centroid Acorn CNC, as I moved to that from Mach 3.

If you can trace wires, do some mild electrical work, troubleshoot hardware and software problems, and have the confidence to complete a project I think you will be fine to do a retrofit of a control system on your own. You will learn alot and be able to diagnose/repair alot of machine related problems yourself. Even if your not confident you can buy full control systems and just bolt on your motors and plug them in.

If I were in your shoes I would replace motors, rails, linear blocks etc (if necessary) and change out the controller in a heartbeat. Your absolutely correct in that retrofitting cost much less then replacement to a new machine and it's totally worth it if the structural components are in good shape or can be replaced.

Hope this helps.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Check with @ger21 and see if he knows anything about these. Maybe he'll chime in with the mention.

David


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

If it's stepper powered machine, and the stepper drives are still working, you can easily replace the control with a new one for about $500 or less.
Mach4, UCCNC, Centroid Acorn, LinuxCNC, or EdingCNC are all good options.

It looks like that control box may contain the drives, though?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

jonkovach said:


> I am told, by AXYZ, that once this goes in my machine... I'm done.


Jon it looks like they have already said you are done if they are not helping you get the machine running so I would look into upgrading to a new control system.

It really depends on what you want to do with the machine to how extensive the upgrade should be. Are you going to run this as a heavy production machine or will this be used for a small business or used as a hobby machine?


----------



## breezy (Nov 4, 2011)

Lots of people are upgrading their machines with MASSO controller. forum.masso.com.au


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanceb (Feb 20, 2020)

I have UCCNC and like it pretty well. I believe it should run any controllers that run the 6000, possibly a lot cheaper using their breakouts.

I do have concerns about being in Hungary and me being in the US. I was excited to have more options than Centroid permits (number of axis) but dealing with a company overseas complicates things, at least it has for me. 

Make sure any critical component is available in the US and they have a warranty that compliments a $3500 controller. 

When UCCNC/Hardware works, it works well but the inevitable hardware failure can compound problems, and being a continent away really slows things down. In my opinion, that makes the warranty of questionable value. The UCCNC crew seem nice but communications is difficult, and they seem to have issues answering the phone. Don't take this route if you are income dependent on this router. 

If you can bring yourself to think of the hardware as a consumable, it might be easier to swallow. I'm not there yout.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum ‘Vanceb’.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

There are US distributors for CNC Drive components. 
CNC4PC and Automation Technologies.
If you are dependent on your machine for income, it might be wise to spend $150 for a backup controller.
IMO, there hardware is rock solid, and any failure would most likely be the result of user error. I wouldn't consider failure to be inevitable. I see my CNC Drive controllers running for years to come without issues.


----------



## Vanceb (Feb 20, 2020)

ger21 said:


> If you are dependent on your machine for income, it might be wise to spend $150 for a backup controller.


Good advice and I did so, but made a mistake. I later realized $150 didn't get me an activation code. Not sure why any controller would be priced or offered without a critical component like an activation key. Lesson learned. 



ger21 said:


> IMO, there hardware is rock solid, and any failure would most likely be the result of user error. I wouldn't consider failure to be inevitable. I see my CNC Drive controllers running for years to come without issues.


I appreciate your optimism. My board worked and then failed; I confirmed it with the manufacturer who recommended I return it for testing. Our mutual good faith effort became complicated. Trivial in the grand scheme and not an implication of CNCDrive’s quality. 

You are correct about buying from US reps. I was more than happy to buy direct from the manufacturer, knowing they would benefited from direct sales, however with reflection on my experience, I can’t recommend that degree of “loyalty” to others. That was my point to the original poster, consider the dependencies bundled with any product you select. Consider doesn't mean avoid, just protect yourself.


----------



## Davidrid (Nov 27, 2020)

Jon, Can you post an update and what your going to do.
I to have a AXYZ machine (Seven of them model 4010's), 
Some have the old amc boards and I have swapped two of them to a shopbot controller and working on swapping another one to a UCCNC 300 board. 

The main issue I have is wiring diagrams. AXYZ won't share anything with anyone 
So i'm having to figure it out as I go. 
Post what drivers you have and stepper motors and let me know if its the same as mine.

David


----------



## jonkovach (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey David,

Sorry for my delay in responding. It was your post, actually, that kicked my butt into getting this back into action.

I got in touch with CNC4PC last night and talked to Arturo for a while. I am going to be sending him images of my machine along with some G-code today. The fortunate thing I have working for me is that I do not have a complicated machine. I don't have zone control, a vision system, or a tool changer. Nothing complex. So at this point, I am very hopeful.

I am happy to share my progress here. AXYZ won't share anything, let alone wiring diagrams. All I ever hear from them is "buy a new machine". That's a pretty difficult pill to swallow, especially given these times, and the machines I have are sturdy, well-built machines. I'd rather upgrade the components than buy all new.

Anyway, will post back more later. What is your plan?

Jon


----------



## airdad (Feb 27, 2021)

jonkovach said:


> Hey David,
> 
> Sorry for my delay in responding. It was your post, actually, that kicked my butt into getting this back into action.
> 
> ...


I am trying update my AXYZ 6000 bought in 1996. Please share your progress with me. Thanks airdad


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @airdad


----------



## jonkovach (Sep 23, 2020)

airdad said:


> I am trying update my AXYZ 6000 bought in 1996. Please share your progress with me. Thanks airdad


What aspects are you working to update?
Jon


----------

